

Desperate Metaphors, Desperate Revenue Models - Nekojoe
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/arianna-huffington/journalism-2009-desperate_b_374642.html

======
Nekojoe
The Guardian also have a shorter version with some extra background -
[http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2009/dec/01/arianna-
huffingt...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2009/dec/01/arianna-huffington-
murdoch-ftc)

